# Doing it Doggy style



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

About me

I am a 42 natural male who likes exercise. I would never consider myself a bodybuilder just a guy who likes to work out and look after himself.

I got my first set of weights in 1982 aged 12 from Argos. They were a Weider starter set that came with skipping ropes, two hand grippers and a rubber band that you stretched across your chest. At aged 15 I got a heavier DP set also from Argos. As I got older and stronger I would buy more 10k discs from Argos. I also had a Y shaped chest expander thing, not sure of its exact name. When I was in my 20's and had my own place I bought a Weider bench to train at home, from memory it cost £60. It allowed me to squat, bench and it had a leg ext/curl device on it.

Cardio

I have always played sports. I would play anything and everything from rugby to badminton, I enjoy playing either 5 or 7 a sides football, lifting weights, cycling, jogging etc.

I also do MA for 4 hours per week during the summer and for 2 hours per week in the winter. Before the kids I was also a keen golfer and played on average 2 rounds a week every summer.

Injuries

I have had two cortisone injections in my left shoulder. A fairly recent MRI scan showed no serious issues though it was felt my shoulder was lax. Physiotherapy was suggested as the best course of action to tighten my rotator cuff rather than operate. In pictures you can see my left trap is more developed than my right due to supporting my shoulder for years. I have tingling in my left hand probably due to nerves being trapped as the pass through the surrounding muscle. My left AC joint is at stage 1 dislocation which limits the amount of weight I can press. If I were to push this injury, I could fully dislocate it.

I have suffered with lower back pain for over twenty years. Last June a disc popped out when I was lifting a basket of wet washing. As a result I was off work for five weeks and found great difficulty walking. Through the summer I returned to the gym to help with my core and back etc. I would swim at 7am then attend the gym. Initially I would do a circuit, then two circuits, then three, and then I had to split the routine over four days. I also took pilates classes and some yoga classes. I returned to the MA three month or so later. I have suffered with sciatica for about 15 years.

About 3 years ago I ruptured my right bicep. Luckily I had BUPA at the time. I spent over 6 weeks in a cast which resulted in the loss of one inch in my forearm. I'm glad to say through normal use it has returned. The injury has left me weak in certain areas and quite cautious in my approach to training.

I've also had two knee operations, one for a stretched cruciate and a torn medial ligaments and the other for Osgood Schlatters disease.

Diet

My diet is fairly clean. I seldom drink, never smoked, never done drugs and I no longer eat crap. When my first child was born I decided to improve the quality of my life so I could hopefully be more active with him. I only eat meat in restaurants. My GF is vegetarian and as a result has no idea how to cook meat. I don't miss meat at all and to be honest I never really liked it. I do like eggs, milk and some fish, mainly the tinned variety. I tend to supplement my protein with shakes if I feel it's needed. The average evening meals consist of lentils or beans. One strange meal I do enjoy is baked potato with tuna, an omelette and salad, strange but lots of protein.

Equipment

At home I have squat stands, a power rack, incline/decline bench, leg ext/curl machine, 190k Olympic bar, various 1" bars and dumbbells. For cardio at home I have a Reebok treadmill, stationary bike and a rowing machine. These can be used for a warm up, cool down or cardio. I also have a 6 foot punchbag that is used sporadically for working on my kicking.

Whenever possible I train at home to give me more family time.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

A few weeks ago I started noting down my workouts.

Saturday 28th July

Warm up

Incline bench press 3x10 @60 kg

Inverted rows 3x10 body weight

Dips 3x8 body weight (15 stone)

Straight arm pull downs 3x10 25k

Deadlifts 3x10 100k (partials)

That was the first time I had ever done partials and I'll never do them again. Absolute crap, do them from the floor.

It was also an experimental workout to see what would work for me training from home. You'll see in updates I'll start doing one body part to save time or to fit it in between MA nights.

Monday-1hr of MA

Tuesday-2hrs of MA


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 2nd August

Warm up-exercise bike 15 minutes

Hyper extentions 3x10

Leg ext 4x12 40k (easy) easy is there to remind me to put the weight up next time, not to brag.

leg curls 4x12 30k (easy)

Squats 1x10 80k, 1x8 90k, 1x8 100k, 1x5 115k

Press behind neck 15x20k, 2x10 25k

Front press 2x12 25k ( I was messing around here experimenting again)

side raises 4x10 10k

Thursday 1hr of MA


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Saturday 4th August

Skull crushers 4x10 30k (plus bar?)

Tricep pushdowns 4x10 30k

Bicep curls 4x10 25k (plus bar?)

hammer curls 4x15 11.25 (easy)

That was a quick arm workout and I felt it for days after. I like the volume, I actually feel as if I could have done more. Again I was just feeling things out.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Mon 1hr of MA

Tue 2hrs of MA

Thur 1hr of MA

Wednesday 8th August

Incline bench press 2x15 40k (warm up), 4x10 60k

Dips 4x7/8 Body weight.

I was really tired that night and struggled on the dips. Again I had impressive DOMS for a few days.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunday 12th August

10 mins on the rowing machine to warm up my back.

Inverted rows 4x10 BW

Straight arm pulldowns 4x10 25k

Dead lifts 1x8 100k, 1x8 120k, 1x5 140k, 1x10 100k. The last set felt really light because I removed 40k.

DOMS aren't too bad today. I feel them more in my upper back as I roll my shoulder blades around.

Monday 13th 1 hour of MA.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Tuesday 14th August

2 hours of MA tonight. That's the last 2 hour class of the summer. So next week I'll only manage 2 hours of MA per week instead of 4 hours.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 16th August

1 hour of MA, knife practise tonight. Actually quite good.

Had about an hours sleep before going, felt quite tired.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Friday 17th August 2012

It wasn't raining today and the kids were out so I managed a reasonable workout.

10 minutes on the rowing machine. Coffee and V max pump (don't always use this but I was tired today so I thought I would need a bit of help).

Incline press ups 1X10 (warm up)

Incline bench press 4X8 70kg. Put the weight up to test my shoulder and dropped the reps.

Dips (body weight 14st 11lbs) 1X9, 1X8, 2X7. Struggled with these today.

Inverted rows 4X10 Body weight.

Straight arm pull downs 4X10 25kg. I feel these on my tris when keeping my arms straight.

Dead lifts 1X10 100kg, 1x7 120kg, 2X5 145kg. I filmed these on my phone. My intention was to do one set at 145kg put I must have touched the screen as I put the phone down and had to do a second set. My lower back is sore now, but not in a good way. Form was poor but I done it.

Finished with extreme b+r.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunday 19th August 2012

Today I played gold at Prestonfield GC in Edinburgh. I started off well but I felt my energy levels drop about the 8th hole.

Basically as I played the 7th I was only 3 over, good for me. At the turn I was 5 over, still good for me.

On the back 9 I never looked like getting anywhere near par, I was so tired I couldn't concentrate even on putting.

I was driving it all over the place and my iron play was unpredictable to say the least.

I lost my first ball on the 17th off the Tee, I was so tired I never played the hole out.

I decided to play the 18th, golf is like that, I managed to make par. I drove it about 270 into a greenside bunker, chipped out and 2 putted.

What kind off sport can do that to you?

Anyway, what today proved was my energy levels just seem to drop off fairly quickly. So, I need to rethink about the gel.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good read dog, look forward to you keeping it updated.

As for the partials, I think they've got their place. I struggle with full ROM due to flexibility plus my knees are in bits at the mo. So, coming from just below the knee with perhaps more weight than I could manage full ROM should hopefully target the back while laying off the legs a bit.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah you could be right. I just found it a bit odd, it's hard to explain. I'll maybe try again later in the week.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah can get on board with that, I found them strange to begin with too. Still haven't done them a great deal yet but they're what I plan to run with over the next few months anyway...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good to see your workouts dog, blimey that must have took some cutting and pasting


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, yes it took a while with the 90 second thing. I think I'll run with it on a few other places too. I think it's good to get other views and opinions.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 20th August 2012

Sneaked away early from work today and it was dry so I squeezed a workout in. I decided to do legs even though I have MA this evening.

V max pump as a preworkout.

10 minutes on the bike to warm up my legs.

Leg extentions 1x12 @ 40k (too light), 1x12 @ 45k (too light), 2x12 @ 50k (too light but it's all I can get on the machine unless I use Olympic discs), 1x 20 @ 50k (nice and hard, got a good burn).

Leg curls 3x12 @ 40k (bit easy), 1x15 @ 40k

Squats 1 x 10 @ 60k, 1 x 10 @ 80k, 1 x 7 @ 100k (counted 8 in my head, the video revealed I only done 7), 1 x 5 @ 120k (struggled with this because I had done so much earlier). 1 x 21 @ 60k.

I felt bad at stopping at 120k, in fairness my knees and back were still feeling it from the deadlifting. So I decided to finsh with a set of 20 reps. I think I actually done 21.

Finished with B+R.

1 hour of MA in the evening.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 23 August 2012

Every second Thursday instead of MA we do circuit training. Sometimes the circuit training gets in the way a bit of lifting weights and sometimes I'm too tired or sore from weights to really go for it. Tonight I had a good hours sleep after my dinner before bathing the kids and heading out.

I've always liked doing circuit training, I used to do it in school in my lunch breaks.

Luckily this week I have only trained my legs on Monday but they are still sore. I feel a bit of cardio is good for shaking off the DOMS. I'm not totally for or against training with DOMS, if I were to wait for the DOMS to go away completely I would only every train once per week, how would I build fitness that way, especially at my age?

Our circuit is dependant on participants. The more training, the more stations. Tonight we had 13 stations, varying from running, dips, squats, calf raises, star jumps to press ups. It's and all over body thing really.

After the circuit during my rest I check my pulse, it was approx 140BPM.

So we done two circuits of 13 stations for 35 seconds and one circuit of 15 seconds. In between circuits we would have about a 2 minute rest, this can be extended if the time keeper is distracted, equally so can the 35 second time period.

After our 3 circuits we move onto core work. This workout resembles Manny Pacquiao's abs workout with the plank and press up hold thrown in. Tonight at the end we also done crunches for 1 minute continuosly. It was your choice to either do it fast or slow. I always do them nice and slow, this leaves me with that cramping feeling in my muscles.

Then we finish with a stretch, and that's tonight session.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Saturday 25 August 2012

Preworkout Vmax pump. recovery drink Build and recover.

Warm up 10 mins on the treadmill.

Close grip pulldowns 4X10

Hammer strength low row 3X10

Hammer strength high row 3X10

Hyper extentions 3X10 (BW)

Bent over rowing 3X10 50k

Dead lift 3 or 4 sets working up to 120k for 10 reps.

Tricep pushdowns with rope 3x10

Tricep pushdowns with bar 3x10.

Sorry about the vagueness of this workout, I forgot my notebook to record all the weights and sets exactly.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 27th August 2012.

Sneaked home from work early and went to bed for over an hour, still feel rough after the weekend. Was hoping to get the the gym about 3pm but I just couldn't face it.

Struggled to MA this evening in hope that it would help me feel better.

After warming up we done kicking practise before moving on to rolls and finally finishing on chokes.

If I'm really lucky I'll manage a chest workout tomorrow.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Hair of the dog? Hahahaha


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 30th August

I've been feeling really tired the last few days, so much so I'm giving serious consideration to going back on the Tostran gel and logging my energy levels.

I had a 30 minute sleep after my dinner this evening before forcing myself to go to MA. As usual the class last for one hour.

I haven't lifted any weights since Saturday due mainly to my diminishing energy levels. I feel drained and lacklustre most of the time.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you taking any supplements doggy ie ZMA Bulbine anything like that?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing. Just eating well.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Even though your taking the gel or thinking about it why not give some zma a try and see how you go ?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not entirely convinced ZMA would work. In the advertising it states it "may" improve blah blah.

I'm looking to see if any natural Test booster have been proven to work.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I personally was feeling tired a few months back not too sure what it was as was eating well and traiing the same perhaps too hard but started to supplement zma which are minerals and helped me sleep better and had more energy, test boosters just made me horny mainly lol but perhaps thats the main thing i noticed


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Must admit I haven't read any bad reports about ZMA so far. The only reason I don't currently take it is because I don't want to be in such a deep sleep that I don't hear the littlun if he wakes during the night.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I took zincmany years ago as a test booster and vit e. It might be worth a visit to the health food shop.

I do have plenty of gel at home if I want to start rubbing it in.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Friday 31st August.

Well I had over an hours sleep today, woke up about 5.50pm and had my dinner. Later on my GF took my wee girl out with her leaving me with my son. He was happy watching deadly 60 so I musters all of my dwindling energy for a quick shoulder workout.

Warm up- Rocky/Bradford presses 3X20 bare olympic bar (20k) I fully extend on these.

Front press 1X12 40k, 1X10 45k, 1X8 50k.

Side raises 4x10 9k, (I weighed the dumbbell on my scales)

Front raises 3X10 9k.

I was tempted to do some tricep work but time was getting on and my GF came back so that was the end of that.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 3rd September 2012

I had to force myself to train today. that's one of the reasons the weights started off light and increased. I felt weak before starting then I realised I could do a bit more.

I never done much of a warm up, some days I'm so tired I can't be bothered with it.

Incline bench press [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] I realised two big disadvantages of traing alone at home, no spotter and my wee boy talking all the time when I'm trying to concentrate.

Dips 4x8 body weight (14st11ish)

Tricep pushdowns [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] Again I was experimenting with the weight today.

Finished off with B+R.

Incidently I've recently started taking a natural Test booster and multivit/min to see if it helps with my tiredness.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well that's not a bad workout doggy. You did your best that's what really counts.

As for not feeling like training i know the feeling. For the last 10 days i've been sleeping on the sofa because of the wife's snoring.

Not her fault just so many painkillers.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 3rd September (still).

Just back from an hour of MA. I actually feel good after cardio, it's just going to it I dread.

Does that not hurt your back?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 6th September

One hour of circuit training tonight including about 10 minutes of core work. I ended up doing the press up hold for 4 minutes at the end of the session.

Tonight we had 11 stations at 35 seconds a station for the first two circuits. On the third circuit we done 20 seconds.

On the 35 second circuits we were working continuously for over 6 minutes.

I actually felt quite good for me tonight, quite energetic. So much so I came home and checked my biorhythms. Normally when I feel really up or down my biorhythms are at an extreme, but not today. My physical biorhythm was almost at half way (on the way down). I'm wondering if my raised energy levels are possibly down to the testosterone booster and strong multivit/mineral I have started taking.

Out of curiosity I wore my HRM tonight. It was switched on for roughly an hour and 4 minutes. My maximum HR was 192 bpm, the average was 143 bpm. Allegedly I burnt 851 calories and 30% of that was from fat. Not too sure about that aspect.

If anyone is interested in checking theirs. Biorhythm Calculator


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 9th September 2012

Almost an hour of kata at MA. I detest kata so much.

I'm so tired I can't even remember what I learnt. Thankfully we ran out of time at the end of the class so I never needed to show it.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Tuesday 18th September 2012

All last week I felt terrible. I was drained and had a bit of a cold so I never done much exercise. On Friday morning I woke up with a pain in my lower spine, this is typical for me not to exerecise and still have back pain. Any way I treated the pain initially with dihydracodeine before moving onto tramadol over the weekend. On Monday I phoned in sick stateing I would probably be off the whole week.

Anyway my back is still sore but I was getting restless so I decided to try swimming. I haven't swam since january. I swam a humble 600m before calling it a day. Tomorrow I may try cycling or a light full body workout minus the deadlifting and squats.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 24th September 2012

I've not done much training recently due to a cold and hurting my back again. I talked myself into training today only to find the gym is closed due to a bank holiday. This left me with a few options and I felt the best one was to train at home between rain showers.

Incline bench press

2X20 Oly bar (warm up)

1X12 50k, 1X10 60k, 1X10 62.5k, 1X8 65k 1X12 50k. I tend to start of light just to see how my shoulder is and to gauge how strong and energetic I feel. If I could get a few months run at solid regular training I would know my body a bit better.

Dips

1X8 BW, 2X10 BW (15 stone)

Incline flys

1X10 12.5k, 1X10 15k, 1X10 17.5k I haven't done these for years so as usual I was unsure of what weight I could do, 17k is about right I think.

Tricep pushdowns

4X10 32.5k

I could have done a little more today but the rain was coming on and my family came home.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 27th September 2012

1 hour of fairly light MA. I was considering not going but I eventually talked myself into it.

If I'm lucky I'll manage to get some weights lifted tomorrow.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Friday 28th September

It wasn't to rainy today so I touch the opportunity to manage a work out.

Due to my recent back episode I felt it was better not to deadlift today.

10-15 of hitting the punch bag as a warm up. This included kicks, knees and punching.

Inverted rows 3X10 BW

Straight are pull downs 4X10 25kg

Lat pull downs to front 4X10 45kg

Bicep curls EZ bar 4X10 25kg+bar

Seated hammer curls 3X10 12.5kg


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunday 30th Sepember 2012

I managed to squeeze in a quick leg workout this evening. Due to my recent back issues I decided to do squats first while everything was pretty fresh and strong.It was my intention to keep my squats fairly light and controlled.

Warm up 12 minutes on the exercise bike.

Squats

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] When I was squatting on the second set I noticed the 20k disc sliding off the bar. Once in a while I'll spray WD40 onto the bar to help with corrosion. That particular 20k disc is a bit slack on the bar and started wobbling to the end. I had to throw my locking collars on, hence the extra 5k. I videod the whole squat session, I might post it up if it looks ok.

Leg extentions [email protected] (too light), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] I also videod this whole session.

Leg curls [email protected], [email protected] I had to drop the weight on the last set to hold onto my form. My legs were quite tired and I can feel the pain in them already.

In total 14 sets. Next week hopefully I'll get my home made seated calve raise machine finished.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 1st October

1 hour of MA.

We spent about 20-25 minutes doing kicking practise, which was a shock due to my leg workout yesterday.

The kicking probably was probably good for my DOMS. The kicking was followed by light sparring and some wrestling.

I was at the Doctors again today. I'm getting more bloods done in two weeks with a possible view of a referral to an endocrinologist. With that in mind I'm coming off my natural test boosters. I can't honestly say I've noticed a difference to my energy levels since I've been on them. By my calculations I've been on them about 4 weeks now. I got the impression from the boy in the shop they are rated as a PCT.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry Doggy I always seem to miss this thread. I now know what you meant the other day, Shame.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think its personal, its just one of those things.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 4th October 2012

Circuit training tonight.

I felt really drained tonight and I had a sore head but I still went and done my best. We had 13 stations with 35 seconds at each station. We carried out 2 circuits before doing a core workout, various crunches, plank, side plank and press up hold. Finished with a stretch.

I wore my HRM again, it reports I burnt 575 calories, 40% of the from fat. My HR wat between 107-134 bpm for almost 23 min.

My maximum HR was 185 bpm which is 104%. My average HR was 131 bpm, that's 74% of my max HR.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hell I think if my heart rate went that high I'd be clinically dead.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I manage ok with it that high. Sometimes I try and push for 200 bpm on my exercise bike but It's hard to hit 200. Over 190 is easy if you're fit enough and you try hard enough.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Saturday 6th October 2012

I've been getting sore heads recently in the afternoons. Today was no different. When my GF returned from her new job I nipped out the back to squeeze in a chest and tricep workout. It was getting cold and dark and I must say it's quite strange bench pressing and looking up to see a star. Her new job is going to impact quite a bit with my MA. This week I won't make it along but on a plus note my students want to play football with me on Wednesday and Friday.

I was pushed for time so I more or less jumped right in.

Incline bench press

2X20 Oly bar warm up, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Dips 3X8 BW

Incline flys [email protected]

Tricep push downs [email protected], [email protected]

This workout took me just over an hour. A little bit to long for my likeing but I struggle to stick to a minutes rest when no one is hanging around waiting for the bench and when I'm tired and need a bit longer to motivate myself.

I've been on the routine for a will and it will be the basis for most chest work outs. I get good DOMS with it and my chest feels fatigued right now. I don't get much DOMS in my tris any longer so I might need to add in an arm day just to blast them.

If I can continue training for another 10-12 months I'll look and a more set routine, involving different movements, reps, weights and sets etc.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wednesday 10th October 2012

Today at lunchtime I played 5 a side football with my students. We had 15 players so we made 3 teams of 5 and let the winner stay on. This was good for eveyone, I hadn't played football in about a year and I think most of my students were the same. I probably got at least 30 mins of cardio.

7pm this evening.

Inverted rows 3X10 BW

Straight arm pulldowns 4X10 25kg

Lat pull down to front 4X10 45kg

Bicep curls 4X10 25kn (plus EZ bar)

Hammer curls 3X10 12.5kg (plus the bar)

I was tempted to start deadlifting again but it was late and I wanted to see my kids before bed.

I will deadlift next back session.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Friday the 12th October 2012

Five days into my low carb diet and I'm feeling slighty weaker and less energetic.

I brought my homemade seated calve raise machine home to test it. It works pretty well although I will need to modify it in some ways.

Legs tonight. 12 minutes on the exercise bike to warm them up.

Squats [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calve raises [email protected], [email protected]

Leg extentions [email protected]

Leg curls [email protected]

18 sets all in, not the most intense workout I've had but it was still good.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 16th October.

I'm on holiday this week and had today to myself. In between appointments I managed to get to a nearby swimming pool.

I lost count of the lengths I swam but it was at least 30 of a 25m pool. So I reckon I swam about 750m.

A wee bit of cardio and physio in one. If I'm lucky I might have time to do a quick workout this afternoon.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Tuesday 16th October 2012

The rain broke this afternoon and I managed to get some time for a workout. Although I feel energetic on my low carb diet my strength seemed down today. So I adjusted my training and took longer breaks to recover. Normally I stick close to 1 minute rest intervals but if I wanted to do that today I would needed to almost half the weights I was using. My ego can get the better off me sometimes, hence the need to attempt 90k on an incline bench press. Almost 200lbs, not bad for an old guy. I recall trying to break the 200lbs barrier as a teenager, that was a big weight in the 80's. Now the benchmark is 300lbs. I think I may simplify my workout, was thinking of finding a comfortable weight and going with 4X10 for a month or so, see how I get on.

Incline bench press.

2X30 oly bar (warm up), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] I like the pyramiding system, it allows to warm up better.

Dips [email protected] BW

Incline flys [email protected]

Tricep pushdowns [email protected] This was a bit heavy so I'll need to drop the weight to improve my form.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 18 October 2012

Circuit training tonight. 19 stations at 30 seconds per station, realistically you are working for longer than 10 minutes each circiut. We done this twice.

Then we done a circuit lasting 15 seconds per station. We finished off with a stretch to cool down.

I wore my HRM tonight and forgot to switch it off after the class so the summary might be a bit skewed.

So for 1 hour 23 min (23 too long) my HR was between 107-134 for 21 minutes. My average HR was 124 bpm and my maximum was 182 bpm, which is 102% my max.

Allegedly I burnt 831 calories with 40% of them coming from fat.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

nice log mate, did u see endo yet?? did u ever used creatine?? i found it to give me a litter more energy, maybe worth a try?

keep pushing bro


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Not yet Glod. I'm back at the Doctors on Friday to see how my levels are. Then maybe an endo.

My energy levels are up quite well at the moment. I'm on a keto diet and I feel good, same as justin case.

I've tried creatine before but I'm not bothered about it. I feel strong enough without it plus I don't need the water retention due to the diet.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

cool, hope all is good at the docs bro


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Glod.

Sunday 21st October

I managed to squeeze in a quick back workout tonight.

Inverted rows 3X10 BW

Straight arm pulldowns [email protected]

Lat pull down to front [email protected], [email protected] This weight has went up despite being on a low carb diet.

Deadlifts [email protected] (partial), [email protected] (partial), [email protected] (floor).

I haven't done deadlifts since I hurt my back, for that reason I started off light doing partials. I progressed up to one set of the floor with no problems. I really don't like partials, I feel they are a major cop out, but I had to try them to test my back. It looks like a green light for deadlifting next back workout.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Tuesday 23rd October.

Still feeling quite energetic, possibly down to an unscheduled refeed yesterday.

Warm up 10 minutes skipping, just thought I would try it, and I quite liked it.

Shoulders

Rocky presses 1X20 oly bar, 2X30 oly bar (warm up)

Press behind neck [email protected]

Side raises [email protected]

Front raises [email protected]

Triceps

Tricep pushdowns [email protected], [email protected] I dropped the weight to improve the form and I enjoyed it more.

Skull crushers [email protected] plus EZ bar

Biceps

Bicep curl [email protected] plus EZ bar

Hammer curls [email protected]

Quite a big workout, but I felt energetic and I'm a great believer in making hay while the sunshines. equally if I'm tired I will throttle back to suit. Not bad considering I'm on low carb diet and I'm consuming less than 2000 calories per day.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll get a game of 5 a sides then on Thursday an hour of MA. Friday I'll attempt legs if It's dry. If it's raining I'll get them done over the weekend at some point.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wednesday 24th October 2012

I was lucky enough to get just over an hour of football with my students today. Every wee bit of cardio helps.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 25th October 2012

1 hour of fairly light MA. I feel a bit tired, even so I hope the weather stays dry so I can get a workout in tomorrow.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you bud, should be just overcast and a bit nippy lol, should be all good.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Either that or get a gazebo a large one

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=umbrella+hats&hl=en&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=CaeJUKfpGajC0QXHgoHQAw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=416#i=14

Or you could try one of these

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Ha ha, good one. I did think about one of those big pop up ones you see on the shopping channels. I only need about 3 square meters for it to fit.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunday 28th October 2012

Nipped out to the shed to get some cardio. I done 45 minutes of fairly low intensity cycling.

The exercise bike picks up my HRM strap and reported I burnt just under 800 calories, my Polar watch reported just over 400 calories, 55% from fat.

Someone is lying. My maximum HR was 133 bpm (75%) and my average was 119 bpm (67%).

Anyway any cardio is better than none. That's three full weeks on a low carb diet and I've lost 9 or 10 pounds.

I was hoping to lose a full stone in my first month but it's not going to happen. When I was younger I could do that easy, but then again I was probably exercising more.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Now that's what I call dedication. I would say the polar watch would be correct.

The older you get the harder it is to move it mate. Still 9 to 10lb in 3 weeks is not bad going.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks RR. It was cold tonight so I made sure I wrapped up well. I agree, I feel the watch is more accurate.

I think it's going to be dry tomorrow so I'll lift some weights.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 29th October 2012

It was dry this afternoon so I managed to squeeze in a leg workout. Legs are the least convenient to train at home, I need to empty the shed to get to my leg equipment. I decided to start doing 4 sets of 10 with my squats, possibly 5 sets if I feel really strong. I do like pyramiding but I feel it's best for the time being to keep things simple, build a base and progress from there.

I won't get to MA this week, but at least I will be able to do some cardio at home Tues,Wed and Friday. I'm aiming to get down to 14st this weekend.

Warm up. 10 mins on the exercise bike followed by 5 minutes of skipping.

Squats [email protected] 75k. This is a lot lighter for me but I know it won't wrecked my back and I can see progress from that number.

Leg extentions [email protected] I actually felt more from these than I did from the squats.

Leg curls [email protected]

Seated calf raises [email protected] My home made set up works really well, very happy.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yet another good day in the yard lol. Shame about the MA though but at least you can do some cardio at home.

You will have to let me know who wins the comp if you dont mind mate.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I will but I doubt it will be me. Pop your head in in December, it might be you.

The MA doesn't bother me too much, exercise is exercise and I might be better sitting on a bike if I want to lose weight as opposed to hitting pads and wrestling with people. Every cloud.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

It wont be me I've asked to be deleted.

Ye I know what you mean about the exercise as long as you do it that's all that matters.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Tuesday 30th October 2012.

1 hour of cardio on my exercise bike. My exercise bike reported over 1000 calories burnt, my Polar HRM contradicts that. It reports 561 calories, 55% of them from fat.

I was yawning as I started on the bike, half way through I felt fine and by the end I had to rest and go a little slower as my HR was climbing over 130 bpm. In fact my maximum HR hit 142 bpm and my average was 117 bpm.

If I'm lucky I'll get game of 5 a sides tomorrow.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Good work, mate.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Trixta, it doesn't get any easier as you age.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Friday 2nd November 2012.

I managed to squeeze in a workout in a gym with Meeky. He was due to do legs and even though I done mine on Monday I was happy to do them again. Today me diet wasn't great. Breakfast-4 scrambled eggs and 3 rashers of bacon and a mug of coffee. Through the day I was really busy working on my own car so I ate what I had when I could, which was one apple, four Riveta, two slices of cheese, teaspoon full of peanut butter and three rashers of cold bacon. Not much.

Warm up.

Me, 10 minutes on the treadmill.

Meeky, a few minutes messing about on three differemt exercise bikes before complaining they were boring. The weren't switched on.

Hyper extensions 2 sets of 10. This is still part of my warm up.

Legs.

Leg press [email protected] Meeky [email protected] This is a great machine, really old but works great.

Squats [email protected] (don't know what I was thinking), [email protected] Meeky tried a set of 40k before settling for 3 sets of just the bar.

Seated calve raises. [email protected] Meeky [email protected]

Standing calve raises 4or5x15. I don't see much point in putting weights in from machines, and I can't remember anyway.

leg extentions 4X12, 1X25 I just remembered we done a drop set on this too.

Leg curls 4x15

We finished with some stretching.

I don't think that was a bad workout for someone almost 4 weeks into a low carb diet. Meeky commended me on my weight lose so far before adding I need to lose another stone. That would take me down to 13 stone.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice workout Doggy good you could train with a pro like Meeky too. Surely you dont need to loose that much weight.

Have you lost a month it's November not 2nd of October lol.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

So it is. That's how tired I was. I'll edit it.

Maybe 7 to 10 pounds would see my getting close to an image I'm after.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Well that's me officialy under 14 stone, I haven't been that light since I was in my 20's.

So in 4 weeks I've lost about 10/11 pounds, not great but pretty good. I was aiming for a total loss in my first month of 14 lbs.

If I'm lucky enough to lose a pound per week up to christams I'll get down to 13 and a half stone.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done pal, good stuff. Keep up the good work  consistency is key to victory, happy days.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement trixta.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wednesday 7th October 2012

Today I managed about 1 hour of 5 a side football at lunchtime. I forgot my HRM but it was quite a fast game. Any cardio is good when dieting.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 8th October 2012.

Tonight I managed to get along to MA. Sadly for me it was a kata night, if I had known that i would have stayed home and done some cardio.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

My training has been pretty sporadic recently. I'm finding it difficult to find the time, family and work come first I'm afraid.

As a result, for the time being I've decided to stop attemping split routines and decided to focus on a full body work out twice per week. I am hoping to pepper my training with the occasional body part workout, possibly with Meeky or a student.

Tonight was my first night of my new FB workout.

Warm up 10 minutes of skipping.

Incline bench press [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Bent over rowing [email protected]

Squats [email protected] (deep)

Dead lifts [email protected]

That's it. Short and sweet. Although my energy levels are fine I found my strength was well down, especially in my chest. This is the start of week 6 of my low carb diet and I'm feeling it, strength wise. I'm on between 50-100g of carbs per day and somewhere between 1500-2000 calories per day. I wanted to do more but I virtually ran out of energy and time. This Friday I'll attempt the same workout again, it's better than nothing I suppose.

Incidently my weight on Sunday 7/10/12 was 14st 11lbs 4oz. Today it was 13st 12lbs 8oz. Almost 13lbs, not great but ok for 5 weeks considering I'm not getting much cardio in.

I never ate much yesterday or today for that matter.

An idea of my daily consumption- breakfast 4 eggs scrambled with 3 rashers of bacon and 2 coffees.

Tea break- 1 apple, 4 rivita, slice of cheese and a spoonful of peanut butter.

Lunch- a few spoonfuls of mince, 5 or 6. Coffee. Sometimes it might be a chicken breast or two, depends if it's tasty or vile.

Dinner??? nothing yet, maybe some chicken or a protein powder. I'm not really hungry at the moment but I will have a coffee soon. I might have some more peanut butter as a treat.

Bed-maybe some protein powder.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Yesterday I visited an osteopath regarding my upper back/left shoulder/arm issues. I though I felt better all day untill I started bench pressing and squatting. I think I've undone all his good work. If I have, I've wasted £35. I'm due to see him again next Thursday, through the week I'll monitor my neck pain. If I have hurt myself I wont be lifting weights for a while. On the plus side that will allow me to do more cardio, I haven't done any this week.

I'm feeling really weak when lifting weights, not suprising when you realise I'm on between 1500-2000 calories per day and roughly between 50-100g of carbs per day with no scheduled refeed days.

Friday 16th October 2012.

Warm up-10 minutes skipping. I'm actually getting quite good at this and it's hard aerobically.

Flat bench press [email protected] I thought I would try flat benching for a change. I won't be doing it again. When lowering the bar I was getting shooting pains in my left trapezius, shoulder and arm.

Bent over rowing [email protected]

Squats [email protected] I put this up by 5k, not because I felt stronger but because I felt on Monday 70k was a bit light.

Dead lifts [email protected] Same here.

Tricep push downs [email protected] I dropped the weight to achieve higher reps and a bit of a pump.

Bicep curls [email protected] Same here.

Crunches 3X30

This was a bigger workout than Mondays, but it wasn't very intense. I just don't have the strength on this diet to push it.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday the 19th November 2012.

I had hoped to lift some weights tonight after work but my head had been sore all day. I almost thought I had a migraine coming on, my eye was going all funny again, blind spots etc.

Anyway I took advantage of the kids going to bed early and I jumped on the exercise bike for an hour. I'm trying to lose weight anyway so it was no real loss. I never lost any weight this week and as a result I want to step up the cardio. To date I haven't pushed the cardio, I relied on diet alone to lose weight, and I appeared to have plateaued.

My exercise bike reported over 900 calories burnt in an hour, I'm not buying that. My HRM reported 360, I feel that's closer to a more credible figure. My cadence and MPH was lower than usual. I just don't feel I have the energy to go hard at it for long. My average HR was 92 and my maximum was 120. I don't mind my HR being 92, a little higher would be nicer. I 'm not on the bike to get fit, I'm on it to lose weight so a low HR suits me in this instance. I'm still on less than 100g of carbs most days with no scheduled refeeds or cheat meals.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Tuesday 20th November 2012

Another hour of cardio on the bike. I pushed a little bit harder to elevate my HR slightly. My average HR was 105 and my maximum was 126 bpm. My HRM reports I burnt 474 calories, the bike reported 970 odd.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You're doing well getting all the cardio in on restricted calories!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

It's not easy and my arse is saddle sore.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Friday 23rd November 2012

Despite taking tramadol to get to sleep last night and having to take it again today I still managed about 70 minutes of 5 a side football today with my students.

I can't lift my left arm above parallel without getting shooting pains through the arm. It's funny, if you really want to train you can despite the pain.

One of my students plays for Queens park in the Scottish third division. He's a good player and it was good playing again with intelligent players who know how to read the game. He isn't the best player I've ever played with but he is good.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Saturday 24th November 2012

Another hour of cardio on the bike tonight. It was very difficult this evening, a real struggle. I felt tired and drained from the get go. After 30 minutes I started to feel weak due to low blood sugar so I jumped off to grab a bite to eat. Seeing as we don't keep sweets, cakes or biscuits in the house I had to settle for a peanut butter and banana sandwhich with a glass of milk. I actually consider that a cheat meal.

My shoulder is still really sore and I'm on tramadol for the pain so there will be no weights for the immediate future.

My HRM reported 482 calories burnt, average HR of 107 and a maximum of 132. From memory that sits perfectly in my zone.

I'll weigh myself and update tomorrow.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You will need to rest at some point, think of it this way, your body is trying to overcome an injury which is excessive trauma. Bodybuilding or training intensely causes trauma, so if your body has to repair muscles from injury it can't focus on repairing the damage that needs fixed most..

If you're not a natty then I'd say try and get some GH.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 26th November

Another hour of cardio on the exerecise bike. It's becoming a real bore sitting there with my HR so low. The irony is I'm too tired to push much harder.

I'm aiming for 3 hours of cardio on the bike every week plus anything else I can fit in like football and MA. There won't be any weights lifted for the time being.

My maximum HR was 119 and my average was 95, a bit too low. I burnt 386 calories, 60% of them from fat, allegedly.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wednesday 28th November.

Another hour of cardio on the bike. I decided to try some HIIT for a change, I enjoyed it more and the hour seemed to pass quicker.

My maximum HR was 143 bpm, my average was 105 bpm. I burnt 458 calories with 55% of them being from fat. Much the same as an hour doing SSCV.

The exercise bike reported I burnt over 100 calories, if only.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Friday 30th November.

Another hour on the bike.

Maximum heart rate 139, average 103.

530 calories burnt, 55% from fat. Didn't think I had that much glycogen left in me.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I've not managed much cardio this week. Between having a trapped nerve and being on low carbs I just never felt in the mood for it.

I did walk a few miles on Sunday pushing a double pram around the Westend of Glasgow. I measured it at 4 and a half miles pushing two kids weighing a total of 6 stone, does that count as cardio?

Anyway yesterday I went for a jog, 1 mile and I done the same today. Not quite the same as sitting on a bike for an hour but a bit more satisfying.

I will make an effort to use the bike tomorrow.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

My cardio is still non-existent mate lol so you're doing well compared to me


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

If you don't like cardio what can you do? Did not do MA at some point? Could you not go back to that?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I work flat out in mornings 6-11 so I guess I'm counting this as a bit of cardio, I sweat an awful lot, workouts are pretty intense too and body fat is dropping even without constant cardio so I guess it comes down to own thought of do I really need to do it if Im already doing what I want to do, lower bf. When something stops to work is when perhaps I'll take the idea of cardiovascular work a bit more seriously. Fair play to you though pal, consistent with yours, good stuff. Yes I dabble in martial arts, tbh, Uni doesn't allow me to train as much as I'd like to so it's again gone on hold. Something I shall never leave though, it will always be a part of my life.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I've not done a great deal of cardio this week I've still lost weight. I'm now under 13 and a half stone. I was 14 stone 10/11ish 9 weeks ago.

For me at least diet seems to be working. I'll take a break over Christmas and restart the diet in mid January. Hopefully my shoulder will be good enough to allow me to start lifting again. I'm quite looking forward to the new year.

I don't consider myself a bodybuilder so I'm not overly concerned with size or gear.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done on the weight loss mate, could this be down to the fruit lol.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I dont know about that, fruit is packed with carbohydrates lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bears eat fruit. Would you like to square up to a grizzly lol.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks rr. I love fruit and still have one piece everyday. Some days, like today I'll have two pieces. Because I done well this week I treated myself to a cake and a freddo bar. I believe in rewarding myself for my efforts, I think it keeps me somewhat normal. I'm not prepping to go on stage so why live like a monk? Providing the weight keeps coming off I won't be changing too much.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

doggy said:


> Thanks rr. I love fruit and still have one piece everyday. Some days, like today I'll have two pieces. Because I done well this week I treated myself to a cake and a freddo bar. I believe in rewarding myself for my efforts, I think it keeps me somewhat normal. I'm not prepping to go on stage so why live like a monk? Providing the weight keeps coming off I won't be changing too much.


I totaly agree. keep up the good work mate.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 10th December.

One hour on the exercise bike.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

friday 13th December.

Two mile jog. My maximum HR reached 175 bpm. I haven't ran two miles in years


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Saturday 15th December 2012

Managed a 2 mile jog tonight. My HR peaked at 191bpm and the average was 156bpm.

I'm still pretty unfit by my own standards especially as my HR reached 191 right at the end of my run.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 17th December.

Managed another 2 miles jog today. It took about 17 minutes and 15 seconds a bit slow but it's a start. My back is starting to hurt quite a bit and I'm wondering if it's the jogging or do I need to reexamine my medication? My back is sore over my hips at the rear, not near the spine.

Maximum heart rate reached 187 bpm.

My average was 165 bpm. The fact that my bpm is so high only goes to show how unfit or how difficult it actually is to run a mile or two.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wednesday 19th December.

1 hour of cardio on the exercise bike. The bike reported over 1000 calories burnt, the watch reported 666. I think for an hour's hiit the lower is closer to a true figure. My maximum heart rate was 161 and my average was 128 bpm.

I was hoping to go for a 3 mile jog this evening but the heavens opened about 4pm so I made decision to hit the bike.

I followed this cardio with a good bit of stretching, something I should be doing daily anyway. Seeing as I do MA and suffer with neural tension and sciatica it's in my interest to stretch daily.

I'll be coming off my diet tomorrow evening for Christmas. It's been a long 11 week's, I love carbs in every form and I'm going to over indulge over Christmas. Going through most days with less than 100g of carbs is tough for me and with the exception of a few slips up I think I done well.

I will continue with cardio, I don't drink so hangovers won't get in the way.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

hows your back today doggy???


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok so I just weighed myself and I got a pleasant surprise.

On the 6th Oct I was 14st 10lbs with a BF of 15.2% (very dubious). On the 7th Oct my weight was 14st 11lbs 4oz with a BF of 14.9% (also dubious).

Today Thursday 20th Dec I weighed 13st 4lbs 8oz with a BF of 10.7% or 18.9%. My Tanita scales have two settings, athlete mode and normal guy mode. I no longer fulfill the criteria to slot into the athlete mode settngs but equally I'm certainly not a normal guy. I reckon I'm under 15% and I would like to be closer to 10%. Getting my BF right down allows me to evaluate my body more precisely, now I can see my flaws, weaknesses and areas I would like to improve. these goals will be difficult for a 43 year old with test levels around 12nmol.

So overall I've lost between 19-20lbs in less than 11 weeks. It was hard and I strayed from the path more than once but I got close to my goal. In the new year I will continue my natural quest for 10%ish BF of a good 6 pack. I'm off to buy cake.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

wezo said:


> hows your back today doggy???


Fine for me wezo. I'm on 300mg of pregablin for the sciatica per day. I'll try jogging again tomorrow, 3 miles hopefully.

I just had a massive end of diet meal and I feel sick as a dog. Hats off to anyone who can cut right down and then go for cheat meals, I feel like going to bed now.

I was going to pig out over Xmas and I was happy to put on about 5lbs but I really don't think I'll be able to eat that much. So I'm going to eat healthy as much as possible.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

best feeling in the in the world a cheat meal,work your socks off in the gym diet all week then have a couple of hours cheat eat what you wont,know the feeling tho only to well sick as a dog lol good meal tho a.good luck with jog tomro dont think its give out rain...


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm in Glasgow so it probably will rain. If it does I'll jump back on the bike, i've got some UFC to watch and it keeps my mind of the exercise.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

View attachment 4938
View attachment 4939
View attachment 4940
View attachment 4941
View attachment 4942


I took these this afternoon.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

View attachment 4943
View attachment 4944
View attachment 4944
View attachment 4945
View attachment 4946


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

View attachment 4947
View attachment 4948


These were taken in August this year.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking extremely good doggy. Well done.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks RR. I've not done much more than cut, I'm heading for 13st, hopefully by the summer.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

View attachment 4950
View attachment 4951










View attachment 4954

These were taken in August 2011 I think.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

View attachment 4955
View attachment 4956
View attachment 4957
View attachment 4958
View attachment 4959


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Some calve definition on ya dude!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hench-Life said:


> Some calve definition on ya dude!


Ripped to shreds! 

LOL Good stuff doggy


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

@trixta thanks pal, I want to cut a bit more and keep my bf down forever.

@hench thanks, I worked them all through my teens and I've always played sports so all the running and sprinting has built them up. They're my best feature but no one ever sees them, shame I'm ugly as fuk.

I would swap them for a decent face.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

you look ripped mate,the differnce 20lb can make to your body,well done doggy :clap2:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking shredded buddy, what was your daily diet like?

(Sorry I can't be bothered to scroll back)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh and if you have lost part of your Thomas the tank engine train set... It's under the sofa


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Never seen so many calve shots in all my life!!

Agreed, looking very well indeed Doggy. Have you always had naturally good calve definition?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

@BJ It's an old diet I followed a lot in the 90s if I had to drop weight quickly, a bit old school so to speak. Breakfast was 3 or 4 bacon rashers and 4 eggs. T break would be 4 rivata, one with cheese, one with peanut butter. lunch might be chicken and an apple (some days 2 apple or a banana), afternoon might be a shake or some left over chicken, 6ish would be probably some chicken if I was hungry. if I wasn't hungry I wouldn't eat. i knew I would lose size and I was fairly happy with that. Before bed a shake. The shakes varied between normal whey and slow release. Some days I broke the diet, but that was near the end and normally the following day I would make sure I got right on track and some more. Sometimes in the evening if i was really hungry I would have 4 bacon in 2 slices of bread. i tried to keep the carbs below 100g but some times it sneaked up and some days it was really low. Some days I never felt like eating and probably had around 1000 calories. Not very clever I know but I can be very single minded some times to my own detriment. Near the end I dropped the rivita. I also started eating more cheese and peanut butter, love the stuff. At the start it was horrific having to eat chicken and bacon, I was gagging sometimes ( I normally eat veggy) but it had to be done, so I done it. My partner was worried about me and my obsessing but I got there or there abouts. I supplemented my diet with old school methods too, kelp, brewers yeast, b, c vitamins, kali phos, fish oils. And my energy levels shot up eating meat, so in the new year i will again. Tonight I had morrocan chick pea stew with rice, much better than chicken. I also picked alot at the kids left over foods. I don't stick to macros I just get on with it from memory. I also hadn't lifted any weights since the 16th Oct, so it was a bit of cardio in the run in. We've been looking every where for Thomas, no thats old shots, he's out grown Thomas, it's transformers this year. Oh, and I drink a lot of coffee, maybe 6 or 7 double expressos every day, sometimes more. Drinking water fills your belly too and thats helps also with other stuff. If you want to try it I'll get you a PDF.

@Dorsey. I don't know. I had never noticed it until it was pointed out to me my BB's in Holland in my work. I always wore shorts because of the heat and I got a lot of comments from envious guys. I take them for granted to be honest although I do feel quite proud of them now. But what use are they? God could have gave me a bigger willy, but the sick ******* gave me calves. Thanks God. I had a good coach when I was a teenager (Hunni knows him from Glasgow) and he looked after me. I always loved working legs and I always ran around a lot, always played 5 a sides, of jogged or cycled or played rugby mostly at wing forward so a lot of pushing and scrummaging. I seldom missed a rugby training session in 9 years, running through mud must have helped? So 3 hours or rugby training every week plus a game at the weekend. And I swear to God I've only worked them about 10 times in a gym since I was 19 and Im 43 in January.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

@wezo another half a stone and I'll be happier. that will have me at 13st, very light and I'm a bit worried about being so small. I really don't fancy using gear to get back up.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunday 30th December.

I decided to go for a jog this evening, maybe not the smartest move considering it's raining, 5 degrees outside, my backs sore and I think I've got a cold coming on. I ran for 3 miles, that's the furthest I've ran in 12 years and it was hard going at times. I had to stop a couple of times because I thought I was going to do a no.2. It happens a lot when running distances, more than once I've had to jump into the bushes and I've even been caught doing it.

I ran for 28 minutes, pretty slow. My max HR was 190 bpm, my average was 172, quite high indicating my lack of fitness, I burnt over 500 calories at the point I stopped the watch and 15% came from fat. Lets see how my back is tomorrow.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunday 6th January

I had been itching to go out for a run again since I managed my 3 mile run but my back had been sore for days. Anyway I decided to go out last night for a 2 mile jog, I like to run a distance then on my next run I do a lesser distance then on the next run I do a greater distance again, a bit like two steps back and one forward.

Anyway I ran 2 miles in 16 minutes with a sprint over the last 50m to my house so I'm clearly getting fitter.

My HRM reported mt max HR at 194 bpm and my average at 161 bpm, it also reckons I burnt 266 calories with 20% of the from fat.

I noted with interest as long as an hour after my run my HR was still quite elevated.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 7th January.

1 hour of MA, first MA session in a good while.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wednesday 9th January.

3 mile jog. This time I did have to stop for a dump, it came on after about 2 and a bit miles. Luckily there was a dark lane near by, next time I go out I'll take toilet tissue with me.

Even with the dump I managed to run 3 miles in 26 minutes 15 seconds. My maximum HR was 192 and my average was 162 bpm.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Classic... I've gotta say I've not been caught out like that lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

You've been lucky, it's happened to me a few times.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 10th January.

1 hour of MA.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunday 13th January.

4 mile jog. I pulled my tricep surae about a mile into the jog and decided to run on through the pain, I don't think that was a good idea. I have a bit of local bruising now and the muscle is quite tender. This probably means I won't be jogging or playing football for a while.

My HR peaked at 192 bpm. I did manage to run 4 miles in 35 minutes 2 seconds and that includes walking across the road and stopping for a quick breather for a few seconds.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Monday 14th January.

1 hour of MA.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday 17th January

1 hour of circuit training including some core work. Due to my recent weight loss I really noticed the lack of effort needed to move about, probably as a result it was one the reasons I didn't feel too tired during or after although I was pretty stiff the following days. I also tweaked my calve muscle bouncing around the place, which is actually swollen and bruised. I'll try a light jog on Tuesday and if it's still sore I'll seek out a physio.

Monday 21st January 2012.

Another hour of MA, fairly gentle tonight.

Wednesday 23rd January.

1 hour of 5 a sides at lunchtime, fairly gentle.

This evening 2 mile jog, also gentle. I wanted to test my calve muscle and although it felt weak it held up to the jog. My HR peaked at 182 bpm, a bit lower than usual.

Thursday 24th January.

1 hour of light ma.

Friday 25th January.

1 hour of 5 a sides, reasonable work out.

Sunday 27th January.

4 days off my birthday and I'm out jogging. I have one eye on the Edinburgh half marathon in May and if that comes too early I have the Glasgow one to prepare for in October.

3 mile jog tonight, 25 minutes 30 seconds. Maximum HR 193 bpm, average 174 bpm. That was quite difficult tonight, a stiff breeze was blowing. As it stands I do MA Monday, Thursday, football Wednesday, Friday so I can only jog light on those days if I have the time. If i don't have the time I won't be ready for May. I haven't even mentioned lifting weights again, until I get my rotor cuff sorted I won't be pressing any weights. Still, I could still work my legs, core and back.

Wednesday 30th January.

5 a sides were cancelled today and I can't make MA tomorrow so I decided to go for a jog tonight. It was fairly windy so I tried to plot a new course. The new course has more hills but less neds/chavs, sadly I messed up and got my mileage wrong. I was swaying betwenn 3 or 4 miles. Due to my mistake I done 3.5 thinking it was actually 4 doh!

Anyway it took me 31 minutes 30 seconds, I think that equates to 9 minute miles? My maximum HR was 181 bpm and my average was 161 bpm.

Sunday 3rd February

4 mile jog in the wind and the rain. The first two miles were into the wind, my first mile took 9 minutes. My second mile was about 8 min 30 seconds. In total the run took me 36 min 2 seconds, but I never started running for 10 seconds, I stopped to take of my jacket as I was too warm and I walked a bit at the top of a killer hill. My maximum HR was 190 bpm and my average was 170 bpm.

Monday 4th February.

1 hour of MA.

Wednesday 6th Feb.

Injury update. I pulled my calve muscle at the start of my jog tonight. 100m into my 4 mile jog I jarred it coming off a pavement. This is going to set me back 4 weeks.

Thursday 7th February.

1 hour of fairly light MA. I keep pulling my calf trying to kick, springing up etc.

Physio on Saturday at a running specialist, so fingers crossed.

My visit to the physio didn't go as well as I hoped. I appear to have torn my calf muscle, so I'm looking at 4-8 weeks rest, or no running or anything involving calf work. I can still do some things like using a rowing machine or an exercise bike. It doesn't look like I'll be running a half marathon in May after all.

I think I'm going to have to re-assess my gung ho attitude to exercise/training, I'm not a young man anymore, and these injury's are getting me down a bit. I remember some bodybuilder talking about training and injury, I'm going to paraphrase a bit here, he said something along the lines of it's better to train at 80% intensity a 100% of the time avoiding injury than training at 100% intensisty and getting injured resulting in time off from training. Also for the first time ever I'm considering trying some PED's to help avoid injury or at least recover quicker.

Monday 4th March 2013

After three straight Saturdays of physio I was given the go ahead to start some very light jogging. Mid week I ran/jogged for 2 miles and I felt ok the next day.

Tonight I went to MA for the first time in about 4 weeks. About 15 minutes into it I think I pulled my calf again. I'm currently sitting with an ice pack on it. Tomorrow will reveal if there's any damage.

Wednesday 6.3.12

Despite hurting my calf on Monday I decided to go for a walk/jog. A few meters into the run I decided to push it bit and go for a full 2 mile jog. I completed the 2 mile jog, but it felt like 4 miles. Even though it was difficult I still managed to run it in under 17 minutes, not bad considering it's the first real run in about 4 weeks. with any luck I'll get another 2 miles in on Friday or Saturday.

Maximum HR 195 bpm, average HR 166 bpm, 285 calories burnt.

Thursday 8th March.

1 hour of MA.

Sunday 10th March.

Although it was snowing in Glasgow and the tempreture was sub zero I went for a two mile jog. I had no intention of pushing it, I'm still testing my calf muscle. I also contacted the organisers of the Edinburgh half marathon regarding a closing date for entrants. They suspected it will be shut this weekend so it looks like I'm missing it. I could enter and hope my calf holds out but I feel that wouldn't be prudent. My jog took 17 minutes 30 seconds, I burnt 262 calories, my max HR was 189 and my average was 155 bpm. I think I'll continue with the light 2 mile jogs for a few weeks more, just to ease it in. I have more physio on it this Saturday so I'll see what the girl has to say then.

Monday 11th March.

1 hour of MA.

Tuesday 12th March 2013.

2 mile jog. 17 minutes 5 seconds. Maximum HR 190 bpm, average HR 168 bpm.

As I'm coming off one medication in preparation of starting another I'm finding my back is increasingly becoming more painful, this pain may hinder future cardio sessions.

Sunday 17th March.

Yesterday I had another physio session on my right calf muscle. I'm on the road to recovery and have been given the go ahead to proceed with my planned rehab. I intend to run 2 miles 2 or 3 times per week for 3-4 weeks before moving up to 3 miles for the same duration then 4 then 5 and so on. I also played 9 holes of golf yesterday, I don't know why I bother. My neural tension is increasing in my back as I lower my medication prior to swapping to another type of medcation. I would like to have tried without any meds but I don't think I'll be able to. I have also considered returning from my jog to attempt some light squats and possibly some arm work. I also took a visit to a local Mauy Thai/mmma gym, just to have a look around with the possibility of getting another nights MA in, he was closed, maybe somebody told him I was coming.

Anyway another 2 mile jog tonight, 16 minutes 38 seconds. Maximum HR 194 bpm, average HR 168 bpm, 285 calories burnt, 15% from fat, according to the HR monitor anyway.

Monday 18th March.

1 hour of MA.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wednesday 20th March.

Another 2 mile jog. This time I pushed it a bit and was rewarded with a record time (for me) of 15 minutes 37 seconds, that's less than 8 minute miles.

Maximum HR 188 bpm, average HR 166 bpm, 263 calories burnt, 20% from fat.


----------

